# Collings aquires TFC's P-40 Tomahawk



## jimh (Dec 6, 2013)

In conjunction with an anonymous donor the Collings Foundation has acquired the Fighter Collections P-40B Tomahawk. She will be displayed at Airshows and stationed in the Boston area. Stay tuned.

Pearl Harbor warplane made in NY returning to US - News Local Massachusetts - Boston.com

Jim

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 6, 2013)

Fine. 
Good news, bring her back to the U.S.
Painted in the Pearl defenders?
That would be nice.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2013)

It'll be a shame to see her leave Duxford, but I will admit, I always thought that this particular aircraft really deserves to be in the 'States, being such an important part of American history, and so rare. It's the equivalent of having a rare Battle of Britain survivor hiding somewhere in the Mid West of the USA - just doesn't seem right somehow.
But, at least we in the UK (and visitors to DX from all over the World), have had the opportunity to see it around for some years, both flying at the DX air shows, and as shown here, in the TFC hangar.
Now, can we have P-47 'Snafu' back at it's 78th FG airfield .................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 6, 2013)

What a beauty.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 6, 2013)

She's one of the nicest looking P-40's out there


----------



## Geedee (Dec 7, 2013)

Here she is back in 2011 at Duxford's Flying Legends.

She's a real beauty !!.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2013)

Indeed a shame to see her leave these shores but at least she has gone to a good home. 

How long until you get to fly her Jim?


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 7, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Fine.
> Good news, bring her back to the U.S.
> Painted in the Pearl defenders?
> That would be nice.



She's painted in the markings she wore during the Pearl Harbor attack. IIRC she was in a hangar undergoing deep maintenance at the time of the attack and so didn't actually participate in the defence...but she was there!


----------



## jimh (Dec 7, 2013)

LOL...I have no idea...if or when...but, I ordered the book though 

jim


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2013)

Awesome!


----------

